# Fishing Bloopers



## fire it up (Dec 24, 2009)

A short collection of fishing bloopers.

Bill Dance, master fisherman has had some trouble over the years...

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/cfd...shing-bloopers


----------



## oneshot (Dec 24, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!  I love those bloopers!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






:PDT_Armataz_01_12  :


----------



## falconrod (Dec 24, 2009)

Over the yrs Mr. Dance has recorded many outrageous bloopers.  Through his Website his Blooper CD's are available, not to mention all of his Fishing Technique's DVD's.  If you're a fisherman and would like to check out his Fishtalk Forum come visit us at:

http://billdanceoutdoors.com/simplem...orum/index.php

You're more than Welcomed and we'd love to have you share your experiences...

falc


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 24, 2009)

Now dat dare is funny


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats pretty good... I like that a lot! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------

